# Newbie relocating to Dubai in Feb working in Recruitment



## matt1975 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs. 

For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the above.

Thanks


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

matt1975 said:


> Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs.
> 
> For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!
> 
> ...


give us a job


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

matt1975 said:


> Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs.
> 
> For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

Welcome to the forum

I agree there are still some good jobs out there, is just that the amount and quality of the offers is not near as good as it was a few months ago... specially in the construction industry! Companies were fying people over here on great packages and salaries, and now some of those people find themselves being made redundant and with little places to go to as most companies are letting people go, and the few ones that aren't, are not hiring either! The company I work for is in a completely different industry so we don't seem to be affected, at least not yet, but unfortunately is not the same for other industries...maybe since you have experience, you could post here a list of the industries/types of jobs that are still on demand? people who are considering to come to ]Dubai would appreciate it very much ... who better to advise on that than a recruiter 

again welcome to the forum and good luck with your move... 

izzy


----------



## LesleyMary (Jan 9, 2009)

*Advise - recruitment consultant*



matt1975 said:


> Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs.
> 
> For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!
> 
> ...



Matt
I have worked in finance recruitment for 5 years and recently had a career change still in recruitment but not finance and looking at moving back into it and was looking at working in Dubai as I have visited there 3 times a day for the last 4 years ..
I was thinking about relocating to work in finance recruitment, do you know how any agencies recruiting and the firm that you are going to work for are they looking ?? the salary that you have been offered it good and from what I have seen from Recruiter magazine some firms are still recruiting, I am looking for specific finance recruitment.
I am single, female, business degree and a high biller and looking for that great finance recruitment role.
LM


----------



## ribony (Jan 11, 2009)

*In Finance*



matt1975 said:


> Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs.
> 
> For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Matt, I think it is clear that Dubai has been affected by the global economic downturn, particularly the construction industry. However, I would say that it hasn't been hit anywhere near as badly as many other countries. What you have in Dubai is a construction-centric, closely tied expat community. Does that make sense? What I mean is that a large proportion of expats are employed by the major developers and an expat community is always going to be close knit. So, when large scale redundacncies hit, everyone is affected if only by association. Consequently, it may seem that we are quite negative about Dubai's prospects but really it's only because it affects us all in some way....


----------



## markt (Jan 23, 2009)

*Looking for a Sales Vacancy*



matt1975 said:


> Hi all I have been reading a number of posts over the past 6 months and is the market really as bad as everyone sats it is. I am transfering from the UK and work in Senior Financial recruitment and have been for the past 9 years. I have been offered 380,000 AED per year with 2 guarnteed bonuses of 100,000AED per quarter. I have been to Dubai 6 times this year and yes I have noticed a difference but it is still a very busy place with loads of jobs.
> 
> For the past 5 - 6 years Dubai has been fantastic and alot of people have made a hell of alot of money now things have got a litle tight and people are actually having to do work everyone is panicking. Our office have just taken on 8 more staff and we are expanding rapidly, we would not be doing this if Dubai was finished!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I hope you are correct in your assumption. I am currently looking to relocate with my wife & 18 month old son, I am looking for a sales position as I have over 16 years experience 5 years of which have been at Director level.

May I ask, your obviously extremely succesful within the recrutiment sector, can you bear me in mind if any such vacancies arise. I can provide you with a CV etc.


----------



## syed.m3hdi (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi All

***Firstly I would like to clarify that no I am not plugging the business.

Was reading the posts and see that you are looking to relocate to Dubai.

Just to let you know, that I currently manage a shipping firm and we have weekly shipments going to Dubai so if I can offer you any assistance, may it be just advice or actual quotes then I would be more than glad to help you out.

I know how stressful the move can be, as I myself am moving to Dubai in May to manage the new branch we are opening just behind Mall of the Emirates. 

Basically I am just trying to help out people on this forum site who are moving abroad by providing them any information they may need in regards to gettin there goods relocated abroad.

So, if I can be of help then please feel free to contact me.


Sam Mehdi
Manager
Acorn Shipping Limited


Tel: +44 (0) 20 8452 6666
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8452 7373
Web: Liberty Shipping-International and Domestic Removals
Unit 7, Atlas Business Centre, Oxgate Lane. London. NW2 7HJ


----------

